# Conversatin Starter - Split from: Internal art observation



## Dirty Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

Upper right corner of the screen, put your mouse pointer over "Inbox" and then click "Start A New Conversation"...


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Upper right corner of the screen, put your mouse pointer over "Inbox" and then click "Start A New Conversation"...


I am attempting to do so,move written out my message but when I attempt to send it, i get an error that says I am not allowed to start a conversation with dlcox.  Any thoughts thoughts?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know for sure, but it is possibly a configuration issue. In your profile, under the privacy section, there is a setting for conversations that allows conversations to be started by all members or only by those you are following. If dlcox has this option set to "People I Follow Only", then you would be prevented from starting a conversation with them (Followed is the equivalent of "friends" in the old software).
I do not have the ability to check these settings. Doing so will require someone higher up in the food chain. Or dlcox can check it and post, of course...


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 29, 2015)

Or get the username right.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Or get the username right.


Quite certain I did...tho now I'm second-guessing myself.
Have you spotted something I've missed?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 29, 2015)

If you put in an invalid member name, the system will tell you that clearly. It's quite simple. Go to the name bar and start typing and it offers everybody that matches. BY the time you get a few letters in, it's just a click and you're done.

If it says you're "not allowed" then it's a safe bet that dlcox has the conversations option turned off.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 29, 2015)

Many thanks, sir.


----------

